# Hoyt bows !!!!



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Soone enough ML.....Soon enough.........


----------



## lbecker26 (Nov 25, 2011)

once i sell my old bow i'll get a new one  can't wait.


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

Sounds like ML has the fever!! give in to the urge!!!!:wink:


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

Was in my local bow shop yesterday too. Every few minutes, I could here from the Hoyt corner in hushed murmurs "Buy it", "buy me", "Your wife will get over it." "Do it". Walked over there turned out it was one of the Carbon Carbon Elements, just teasing me...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Yea...those Elements are cagey like that.

I was not as strong as you.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Maybe next Winter !!!! If I purchased one right now my wife's fiddle would just be a playin - and probably a song I don't want to hear !!! They sure are sexy though !


----------



## lakeboy1971 (Dec 5, 2010)

Love my CRX32 but I went into the shop last friday just to try out the new RKT cams on the Vector to see how it matched my CRX....next thing I know one of the Elements jumped into my hand and wouldn't let go!!! Finally got it off, ran out of the store and hopped in my truck to drive away...looked in the back seat...there it was again!! I finally figured since it was so persistent I may as well find it a good home :tongue:


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

It is not that you want a new, super sexy Hoyt. It is that you "NEED" it!!


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

I tell you all what! that RKT cam is SWEEEEET! and on the Alpha Elite EVEN SWEEEEETER!!


----------



## shawnsphoto (Apr 13, 2007)

I bought a Hoyt as well. Didn't go way up the food chain, but went with a Rampage XT. Man the Hoyts felt good!


----------



## Bebite (Jul 11, 2011)

I gave in when I tried the new Turbo Vector. Should be here soon.


----------



## FREON22 (May 24, 2008)

I know what you mean, they always get me with the feel, I buy one, then I realize I just don't shoot hoyts well (x-tec, trykon, katerra {cracked linb 2 days}, Alpha max 35) and I sell them. I have Bowtech (3), mathews, & darton and bust knocks constantly but cannot do it with the hoyts. Its just me, not the bows, but trust me one day I'll walk in and order a vantage elite and rip out my hair for 12 months and sell it for a massive loss due to frustrations. The alpha max really bugged me because it was adjustable, optional grips, & tough as nails but I shot a Darton 2500 way better out of the box than 9 months of trying to get good with the alpamax.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Yeah, some brands are like that..... as much as I like Hoyts build quality they are just not a good fit for me. Lifes to short to take chances like that if you already know what brands work for you. Stick with them and go on drilling nocks.


----------



## bowfreak1970 (Mar 31, 2011)

I am considering selling some if not all of my Hoyt's/Bows and buying something else, like a nice recurve... any suggestions. I was looking at a Brackenburry.
I am not trying to sell them here I am only asking for suggestions right now.

Current Bows -
Target/Hunting/Kids -

Target - 
Matching Bows (His and Hers)
*03/04 Hoyt Protec American Flag Ed. XT2000 30-40lb 24-27.5in Cam 1/2 A cams*
*03/04 Hoyt Protec American Flag Ed. XT2000 50-60lb 28-30.5in Cam 1/2 D cams* currently setup with Martin Furious-XL cams

Hunting/Target -
*08/09 Hoyt X7 Vantage Camo XT1000 40-53lb 26-29.5in Cam 1/2+ C cams*
Setup for my daughter and now she does not like it she wants a LH or a recurve (you just can satisfy them young or old)
*08/09 Browning PSE Micro Midas 3, 18-29lb 18-28in Hypermax-10 cams and extra 40-50lb limbs*
*88/91 Phoenix 50-65lb 29-31in wheels*

Recurve -
*Bear 60in 42#@28in
Mays 57in 47#@28in*


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Yah walk out with the apa m7 at Christmass time, it wouldn't leave me alone.
Wife didn't believe me though.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

When it comes to the wife, you can soften the blow by getting her one too, or just remember it is always easier to beg forgiveness than to ask permission!


----------



## Vinny_HC (Dec 9, 2009)

I love the feel of the Hoyts too. I bought a used Maxxis last year. Best feel of all the bows but the draw cycle was average. This year when I shot a guy's Carbon Element I simply had to have it. The draw cycle was the best I've felt (feels 5 lbs lighter than it is) and no vibration and low noise at the shot. I sold my Z7 and Maxxis to buy this bow. The CRX is supposed to have the same Fuel cams so should be a smooth draw, but I couldn't say because I never shot it.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Just picked up a Hoyt Dorado recurve last week.
I'm very happy with the way it shoots and it's performance.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Better when I went to side plates, now perfect! A great bow to shoot.


----------



## GodFtr (May 9, 2012)

Hi "Shawnsphoto", I'm thinking about getting a Rampage XT, how do you like yours? Any issues? Any regrets?


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Love my AM 32 and my CRX 32......... Hoyt makes a great product, never disappointed


----------



## Obsessed_Archer (Sep 10, 2012)

I just put a down payment on a Hoyt Carbon Element RKT in RealTree AP Camo!


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

I have the ones in my SIG. haven't shot the CRX32 very much as of yet but it is a really smooth bow. The Rampage XT is also a really nice bow that is dead in the hand. Have mine shooting out to 60 yards so far.


----------

